# Great Captain power  saw restoration ...please help



## caotropheus (Feb 5, 2015)

Greetings

A friend gave me a Great Captain power hack saw that was exposed to the elements for about 15 years. Even algae and lichens are growing on the surface and eating the machine away. I made a small video of it and posted on Youtube and I would like to ask for your guide lines and information on how to restore this saw. If I can get maintenance and repair manuals and pictures of the original machine that would be great. I am missing some components that I will have to build. This is one of the moments that I wish I had a mill! I have a tub with an electrolysis setup to remove rust from steel.

Thank you very much in advance for your help and I am going to resist the temptation of hurry the restoration and do something wrong before I get your guide lines.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5NCgtn9Y2A

Sorry for my Broken English...


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 6, 2015)

That looks like an interesting project.  I can't give you any advice, but I'm looking forward to seeing it run.

There a a number of members here that will be more than happy to help.

Welcome to The Hobby Machinist.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 6, 2015)

Welcome that looks like a good project. Please post pictures as you go. thomas s


----------



## hermetic (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Caotropheus,
   I think I know you from the rocket stove forum? If you search on google for "great captain power hacksaw, there are a couple of videos and lots of info. the mechanism at the back of the machine lifts the blade off the work on the return stroke, the wheel thing you could not name is called a cam. The machine is made in Japan!

look at this
Video for great captain power hacksaw▶ 0:15▶ 0:15
www.youtube.com/watch?v=syMecculIHE

and this
www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPPZ9Q-wToY

You can see the blade lift off, but strangely the saw is cutting on the back stroke, and lifting on the forward stroke, which is opposite to most power hacksaws. From what I can see on the video, an arm goes from the pivot at the back, underneath the cam, and puts donforce on a lever attached to the pivot points on the base of the machine. then a lever pivoted on the base pivot changes the down force to up force to lift the arm when the cam operates the mechanism. Have a look at the videos and you will se what I mean, though you cannot see much of the mechanics of it!
Phil
UK


----------



## hermetic (Feb 6, 2015)

built by Murahash Mfg.Co. Japan.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you very much gentleman for your answers. Yes, I am the stove guy. Hopefully this machine will reduce the noise I make to the neighbours cutting metal. I managed to read some information from the web, but I am missing some details. I will keep on searching.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbQPwVRuM1I

Hello,
this is a link to my power hacksaw. it is a Jet brand-made in taiwan early 1980's if i'm not mistaken.
it looks very similar to your saw.
maybe it may help out somehow!
mike)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi caotropheus,
here's some pictures that may help out...



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 1



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 2



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 3



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 4



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 5



	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 6


	

		
			
		

		
	
picture 7


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 7, 2015)

HEY MORE PIX...


	

		
			
		

		
	
p8


	

		
			
		

		
	
P9


	

		
			
		

		
	
P10



	

		
			
		

		
	
P11

)


----------



## RustyD (May 14, 2019)

Will you send me a couple a pic'c of the pump, I have a jet captain and some parts are missing from the pump, any details you mite have on the pump would be helpful.

Rusty


----------



## JasKey (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi Guys

I’m new to hobby-machinist. 
I just bought a Great Captain power hacksaw. 
Its in overall good condition. The hydraulic lifter isn’t working and I’m wondering if anyone has any experience with trying to fix this type of hydraulic lifter. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

TIA 

Jason


----------

